# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مصحف قراءات مخطوط fh

## أحمد البكري

مصحف قراءات مخطوط






نسخة مملوكية مزوقة تمت كتابتها في 23 جا 917 على يد ابي الفضل محمد الأعرج, وذلك "برسم المقر العالى المولوى الاميرى الكبيرى السيفى سيباى الابوبكرى احد السادة الامراء العشروات الملكى الاشرفى"؛ <1>292 ورقة ايرانية(؟) متينة, 237:330 ملم؛ كراسات رباعية؛ عناوين السور مكتوبة بخط ثلث وجوف ذهبي؛ ديباجتان من سورة الفاتحة واول البقرة.

*
في الحواشي مختلف القراءات مكتوبا بالمداد الاحمر, كذلك شيء يسير من التفسير مكتوبا بالمداد القرمزي, وكذلك فضائل السور وعدد كلماتها وحروفها عند اول كل سورة.

**
ملحق1 ص<1>ب-1أ: اربع دوائر في خصوصيات قراءات الاربعة من نافع وابن عمرو وابن كثير وابن عامر, في المقدمة والهمزة والامالة والادغام.

***
ملحق2 ص291أ-ب: بيان ضبط المصحف والرموز التي هي على طريق الشاطبية.

****
ملحق3 ص292أ-ب: دعاء بعد ختم القرآن, اوله:".. اللهم صل على سيدنا محمد الذى كان اذا مشى تظلله الغمامة الخ".

*****
قيود تملك: "مصحف الدمشقي المرادي" (بخط الاستاذ يهودا)؛ سعيد بن المرحوم مصطفى اغاء السيمه (= اسليمه؟).

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف1

من أول سورة الفاتحة إلى أول سورة آل عمران

28 صورة (28 صفحة مزدوجة)

http://www.gigasize.com/get/lyb1llf5tzf

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف2

من أوائل سورة آل عمران إلى نهاية سورة النساء 
(عذرا بعد رفع الملف تبين لي أنه قد سقطت مني الورقة الأخيرة من سورة النساء لعلي أرفعها في الملف التالي)
26 صورة

http://temp-share.com/show/HKdPl0mjA
أو
http://www.gigasize.com/getcgi/7396f...6c/87lpgy6gm9f

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملاحظة: قال الخطاط: وبعد فإني ضبطتُ هذا المصحف على رواية أبي عمرو في فرش الحروف وأماكن كثير من الأصول - منها المد المنفصل فاجعل عليه مدة بالمداد الأحمر واجعل على المد المتصل مدة بالمداد الأسود لاتفاق جميع القراء على تطويل مدهِ, ومنها النقطة بالمداد الأحمر على الهمزة الساكنة تنبيها على التحقيق والبدل عنه. وسلكتُ طريق الإمام الشاطبي في اسماء القراء في الرمز الحرفي . وأكتبُ القراءة في الحاشية بالمداد الأحمر وأكتبُ الرمز بالمداد الأسود وأنقطُ وأضبطُ تلك القراءة على حكم مدلول ذلك الرمز في التشديد والسكنات والجزم , ووضعتُ أيضا في هذا المصحف علم الرسم العثماني . ووضعتُ فيه علم الوقف والابتدا فحيث وجد حرف كـ بالمداد الأزرق فهو وقف كافي , أو حرف ح فحسن, أو ت فتام. ووضعتُ أيضا فيه أحكام النون الساكنة والتنوين , فحيث وجد حرف خ بـالمداد الأحمر فاخفا أو ظ فاظهار أو م فاقلاب أو غ فادغام أو بغ فبدون ادغام...............

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف3و4
من نهاية سورة النساء إلى أول سورة الأعراف






ملف3


http://www.gigasize.com/getcgi/5ca0d...30/obc1w9sovjb

ملف4

http://www.gigasize.com/getcgi/c39aa...5b/4ts8nygxj8c

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف 5
من أول سورة الأعراف إلى أول سورة الاسراء

http://www.gigasize.com/get/d7ox4crocsf


ملف6
من أول سورة الاسراء إلى أول سورة المؤمنون


http://www.gigasize.com/get/gr92y7pmc0d

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف7
من أوائل سورة المؤمنون إلى آخر سور العنكبوت

http://www.gigasize.com/getcgi/9e2af...ac/nc1vk9fxf3c

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف 8

من أول سورة الروم إلى أول سورة غافر

http://www.gigasize.com/getcgi/92aac...aa/jyorbmshbwb

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف 9 والأخير

من سورة غافر إلى نهاية سورة الناس

http://www.gigasize.com/get/x0jqnf9orcc

----------


## أحمد البكري

إعادة رفع المصحف في ملفين بعد تصغير الصور وحذف المكرر منها

ملف1:

http://rs609p5.rapidshare.com/cgi-bi...uth=0123456789
أو
http://fs11n2.sendspace.com/dl/3c27b...t%20fh%20a.rar
أو
http://www.2shared.com/file/43jjJlC4...tott_fh_a.html


http://www.ziddu.com/download/207752...ttfha.rar.html
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/ICQVXUCMQGN
أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/53793375/..._fh_a.rar.html
أو
http://www.sharebeast.com/po5bartp7s1d
أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/53793375/..._fh_a.rar.html
أو
http://asfile.com/file/HOv0bsM
أو
http://depositfiles.com/files/vet44d5i9


ملف2:

http://rs688p1.rapidshare.com/cgi-bi...uth=0123456789
أو
http://fs06n4.sendspace.com/dl/15447...t%20fh%20b.rar
أو
http://www.2shared.com/file/P9p1kjhs...tott_fh_b.html
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/x0d2j0gs1gwg
أو
http://www.sharebeast.com/qgi3o29ngf7i
أو
http://rapidgator.net/file/53792736/..._fh_b.rar.html
أو
http://www.share-online.biz/dl/YDCJXUCMOUY7
أو
http://depositfiles.com/files/wlk7ub5nr
أو
http://asfile.com/file/PTbPC1Y

----------


## أحمد البكري

المخطوط في ملف واحد بعد قص أطراف الصور وتعديل المائل منها - والحمد لله-

http://www.speedyshare.com/file/c4xG...khttott_fh.rar

أو
http://6a0wl6.1fichier.com/en/
أو
http://cloudzer.net/file/05uv7usn
أو
http://www.tusfiles.net/gqvuuzi4n8fi
أو
http://d01.megashares.com/index.php?d01=qrB55sm
أو
http://hugefiles.net/bxqbba51ueg0
أو
https://anonfiles.com/file/a7b082a3f...4b04474ea08f28
أو
http://www.solidfiles.com/d/1eb8791ed1/
أو
http://www28.zippyshare.com/v/86873257/file.html

----------

